# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ik voel me raar...

## John_Swain

hoi lieve mensjes van NGF,

Tis alweer even een tijdje geleden dat ik wat op deze site heb gepost...
Alles goed met iedereen?
Mooi!  :Wink: 

Ik wou dat ik het zelfde kon zeggen  :Frown: 

De laatste weken/maanden voel ik mij echt niet goed.
en nu lijkt er zelfs een griepje bij te komen...

Ik heb last van duizeligheid, licht in mijn hoofd.
En tijdens de duizelingen heb ik last van een soort piep in me oren...
Alsof ik een griepje hebt... maar die heb ik niet... dit speelt al maanden en ik weet niet wat het is... Sowieso zoals sommige van jullie al wisten ben ik altijd al een slechte slaper geweest en slaap soms niet meer dan 6 uurtjes.
Echter eten heb ik geen problemen mee... ik eet genoeg, soms iets meer dan goed voor me is maar ik eet in ieder geval voldoende...
ik probeer telkens te achterhalen wat deze kenmerken nou zouden kunnen zijn maar ik heb er weinig verklaring voor...
Ook heb ik veel last van diarree... dit heb ik ook al zowat een jaar voor zover ik weet... heel sporadisch heb ik een keer normale ontlasting.

Mensen zeggen dat ik er vaak slecht en witjes uit zie...

ik hoop dat dit een keertje gaat overwaaien...
maar aangezien het gewoon blijft aanhouden heb ik er een hard hoofd in...

Wat denken jullie wat dit zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## gossie

Dag John,

ik zou niet weten wat je hebt............ Maar ik zou je adviseren naar de huisarts te gaan.
En een algeheel bloedonderzoek te laten doen............

Laat je nog wat horen van je?

----------


## John_Swain

tjah tjah... ik sta altijd om 12 uur op dus meestal ben ik te laat om een afspraak te maken...

----------


## gossie

Ach het is maar waar jezelf een prioriteit van maakt!? Laat het niet afhangen van je mc lotgenoten, als ze denken wat het evt. kan zijn?!
Wat is jou verantwoordelijkheid?

----------

